# Riding near Atlantic Beach, NC



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I’m going to Atlantic Beach, NC the last week of July for vacation and would like to take my bike with me for a ride. I have never been there so I know NOTHING about the area, so I need help with planning a ride. Since we will be staying at Atlantic Beach, I was thinking of riding to Emerald Island and back along Rt. 58. Or ride down to Emerald Island and across the bridge and ride Rt. 24 back. Is either of those options a good idea, are they bike friendly? Or should I leave the bike at home and loose a week of riding. I am from West Virginia and have never had the opportunity to ride such flat land and thought this would be a good chance for a change. Just getting out of my driveway probably has more elevation gain then either of the routes above  
My wife will more likely be riding with me so we will probably try to keep the distance under 50 miles. But would like to get at least 20-25.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

only thing about 24 is having to swing back through Morehead City.. if you feel safe go for it but beware that Hwy 24 car speeds will reach 70, but there is a nice shoulder to ride on. Lots of people do. The AB to EI ride is really nice. I've done it a few times.. Mostly flat with a few falsies but nothing over a few feet. Lots of people do AB to EI so it's safe for the most part. I've only had a few problems, ******** and screaming girls, but nothing that would ever deter me from riding there. Hope this helps... If you need anything else just ask.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

I would like to stay away from the 70mph cars, so I'll probably stay off 24. What kind of speeds are on 58? And is it loaded with stop lights?
I'm from WV so I am use to the ********....lol


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

speed limit on 58 is 45 and for the most part everyone sticks to it.. there is a shoulder to ride on so that's cool.. once you leave AB there is only one light at Pine Knoll Shores at the aquarium. You won't see another till you hit Emerald Isle. That specific stretch of road was used last year for a ITT. You can still see some of the km markings on the road. If my toe wasn't still healing from being broken I'd probably be there right now.. :-(


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds good. I can deal with those speeds I'm use to more than that on our twisty blind turns roads here. It will be nice to get some riding in while I'm there. I would rather go mountain biking but I'm sure that is out of the question there.....lol.
Sounds like you are from that area. Is there anything I should go see or do while I'm there? Or just be a lazy ass and sit on the beach all week ;(


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I did a century yesterday that contained pretty much all of the roads you are considering. Just make a big loop from one end of the island, around through Cedar Point and Morehead back across the island. Going through MC take Bridges st. It runs parallel to the highway but is much less traveled and a better ride.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Gear Guy.. you weren't with that big group were you?


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

K&K_Dad said:


> Gear Guy.. you weren't with that big group were you?


That would be us.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

All I can say is that I am so envious.. are you guys local or what? I've been looking for over a year to find anyone to ride with, hopefully gonna get some people here soon, but as soon as I start riding again I'm hoping to get a few rides in with some people. My wife saw you guys and told me to look the other way because she knew I'd get upset that I couldn't ride...


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

*Wind can make the ride challenging*

While I've never ridden my bike through Atlantic Beach, I take an annual vacation to Topsail Island and have ridden that area quite a bit these past few years. Of course, anywhere near the beach is very flat, but what I found is that the wind can make it just as challenging as being on a hilly route. I've ridden on days where I could not get out of first gear because the wind was so strong. It's an interesting feeling knowing you are on flat terrain but still pushing the crank like crazy to just keep moving forward. Hope you have an enjoyable vacation and do get some good rides in.


----------



## wvmtb (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea, I know the wind can play a big factor in a ride. We deal with it in the mountains also, but for the most part we don't have enough flat straight roads to make it a big factor.
I will probably only get 1 ride in while there, if I'm lucky I'll get 2. I'm not much of a beach person so I'll be taking the bike in hopes of breaking up the bordum of sitting in the hot sand. What would make it enjoyable is to ride everyday


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Atantic Beach area group rides*

I will be staying in Salter Path this weekend. Are there any weekend group rides that leave from the area. I can't find anything closer than Jacksonville or New Bern.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

I wish I knew.. I've been looking for someone to ride with for the last year and a half.. If there are any rides they will either start in EI at 58 Cycles, call and find out, or at Fort Macon in Atlantic Beach.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't know of any rides at the beach. Saturday there is a ride that is put on by the bike shop in Jacksonville and Sunday morning is a ride in NB. If there is a group that would like to ride Saturday morning down there I would probably be up for that.


----------

